# Admissions Stuff



## Blu1913 (Oct 25, 2006)

Ok so I got my yellow admissions letter from NCEES...i dont need anything from the state board right!?!?!?!? just that yellow peice of paper with my seat # on it......RIGHT!?!?


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 25, 2006)

you are correct (at least thats how it was in Georgia)

dont forget ID though,,,


----------



## Blu1913 (Oct 25, 2006)

right right, i got that stapled to my nipple...


----------



## GTScott (Oct 25, 2006)

If taking it in GA on Friday, you need an unbrella.


----------

